# Book Recommendations for teens



## Goodcheer68 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi I am looking for books on Apologetics. I am not necessarily looking for books on 'how to defend" ie Tactics, but ones that interact - preferably from a reformed perspective- with modern criticisms and arguments. 


A little background....I want to go through the book(s) with my two daughters. The oldest is going into 10th and the youngest is going into 8th. They are going through the Shorter Catechism and we just completed Berkhof's Summary of Christian Doctrine. I have "Is the Bible true– really? : a dialogue on skepticism, evidence, and truth" by Josh McDowell and Dave Sterrett. Its not as deep as I would like. Other books Im looking at are: Holman QuickSource Guide to Christian Apologetics and The Reason for God by Keller. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## Abeard (Jul 5, 2014)

Have you heard of this video before?Amazon.com: How To Answer The Fool: Sye Ten Bruggencate, David 'The Chocolate Knox' Shannon: Movies & TV
How to Answer the Fool - American Vision - YouTube


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks for the links, but I'm looking for resources that will introduce them to the criticism and arguments against the Bible. I already have resources such as Tactics, What's in the Box (Biehl) etc. in other words I'm looking for stuff that gives ground to the arguments (besides knowing scripture) as opposed to the "how to" argue type of resources. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Ken_lamb (Jul 7, 2014)

It seems to me that most reformed brothers fall into either the Classical Apologetics camp or the Presuppositional Apologetics camp. 

The nature of your question leans more in the vein of the Classical approach, but presuppositionalists take issue with entertaining the devil's arguments. In other words, their type of apologetics is more than just an applied tactic it is the foundation of what they evangelize. 

I don't mean to sound critical of the Presuppositional camp, I'm just not experienced in it, and admit that my collegiate studies in philosophy lend more to the classical camp skill set. 

Jeff Durbin of Apologia Church in Tempe, AZ is very effective at defending the faith based on Presuppositional apologetics. He has some video on YouTube that you could watch. 

Alternatively, I know RC Sproul has a series called Defending Your Faith in which he puts forward a classical apologetics defense. You can find that series on Ligonier Ministries website.


----------



## Ken_lamb (Jul 7, 2014)

Defending Your Faith

In Defending Your Faith: An Overview of Classical Apologetics with R.C. Sproul, Dr. Sproul surveys the history of apologetics and demonstrates that reason and science are your allies in defending the existence of God and the historical truth claims of Jesus Christ. He affirms four logical premises that are necessary for all reasonable discourse, and teaches you how to defend your faith in a faithless world. Furthermore, he points out that there are many levels on which to defend your faith, and shows how apologetics brings comfort and confidence to Christians of all ages. 

This series is designed for individual study, senior high school classes, homeschoolers, small study groups, and adult Sunday school classes.

http://www.ligonier.org/learn/series/defending-your-faith/


----------



## Ken_lamb (Jul 7, 2014)

Jeff Durbin gives a nice presentation on Presuppositional Apologetics here. 

http://youtu.be/zMXTlIAN5Q0


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Jul 7, 2014)

I am presup but what I'm doing is wanting to present my girls with the arguments that skeptics have such as contradiction , authorship, plagiarism, conspiracy, etc etc. That way we can go through them together. I just want them to be aware of what kind of skepticism is out there and how we answer them. Using a book will help me to systematically go through many of them.


----------



## Fly Caster (Jul 7, 2014)

This one deals more with Scripture, but it's very good. I plan to read it with my daughters when they are a bit older.

Nothing But the Truth: The Inspiration, Authority and History of the Bible Explained: Brian H. Edwards: 9780852346143: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Ken_lamb (Jul 7, 2014)

I think Lee Strobel's Case for Christ gives a nice defense for the authority of the scriptures. But I think Sproul is a bit more intellectually rigorous. 
The teaching series Defend Your Faith is based on his book and I think you would find it very systematic. 

http://www.ligonier.org/store/defending-your-faith-paperback/


----------

